# barking at horses



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone had a problem with their poodle barking at horses (or other animal they occasionally come into contact with)?

We live in a city and we sometimes walk by them as they are carrying tourists around in a wagon/carriage type thing.

Sprout goes crazy, he doesn't bark the same way for anything else, sometimes it sounds like a woman screeching.

I'm not sure how to get him to calm down when he's around them. I don't want to freak out the horses by bringing him too close, and I'm sure they don't appreciate the incessant barking. When we walk by I have to pick him up and muzzle him with my hand to get him to stop...

Any suggestions would be appreciated.... Thanks!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

leerburg.com has a training video on training dogs to get along with horses.

Here's the link: Leerburg | Training Dogs to Get Along with Horses DVD


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Tortoise,

Looks like I would need access to horses in a confined space to make that video useful... oh well. I'll just keep practicing the basics and hope that someday he isn't distracted by them!

Thanks again.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Are the carriages always on the move, or are there places where they're parked? I know in Galveston one can often see them parked, waiting for customers. What I'm about to describe would be easier involving a stationary one.

What is the closest you can get to the horse without the dog going crazy? Approach, but stop before you reach that "bark zone" and ask for some simple behavior from you dog, a hand touch or sit, something he can do easily. If he's too focused and can't obey, step farther away, until he can. Be sure you have some really, really good treats with you, something he loves but rarely gets. Try to be feeding as you get a little closer and a little closer, but the second he barks stop treating and move farther away. It might take a while, but you might be able to decrease his bark zone this way.

Also, is there any way to let him have something that smells of horses, so that he can really absorb or investigate the scent? Like could you go up to a horse, pet it, and come back to Sprout and let him smell your hands? Some dogs need to understand "scary" things to keep from barking at them.

Just some thoughts. Good luck--this can be a difficult one!

--Q


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Quossum,

Thanks for your advice. Next time I see them parked on a corner I'll ask them if they mind and give those techniques a try.

I like the idea of giving him the smell of horses as well, although he also barks at them when they are on TV... which makes watching game of thrones difficult at times... .

Thanks again!


----------

